# Wie erstelle ich meine eigenes Dateiformat ? Need it für mein programm Bitte schnelle



## Roma3 (2. April 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Ich brauch für mein neues i ein eigenen Dateiformat. Also nicht einfach in Textdokument was reinschreiben und als z.b.   .roma     abspeichern (weil man es trotzdem mit dem editor zum schluss lesen kann)  ich will so also z.b.      als .test   abspeichern und wenn man es dann mit editor öffnen kommt irgend ein gekritzel raus aus vierecken frage zeichen > hier so was z.b.   /(="§)="(§&$%"&§=!"($§    und wenn man es mit meinem prggi öffnen kommt es als Arial format raus wie kann ich mein eigenes dateiformat machen ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. April 2008)

Also ganz ganz wichtig dabei ist durchgaengie Einhaltung der Gross- und Kleinschreibung. 

Zum Thema: Du musst Dir Gedanken machen wie Du die Daten speichern willst. Du kannst schlichtweg in einem simplen Binaerformat speichern oder im Textformat (letzteres willst Du ja sowieso nicht; also, faellt flach); das konnte man schon damals mit Turbo Pascal.

Wenn Du weitergehen willst als blosse Binaerdaten kannst Du auch noch verschluesseln. Ob dies aber nicht eventuell Overkill waere ist die Frage.

Zudem sei noch dahingestellt was es denn ueberhaupt bringen soll. Jeder weiss ja dass man Daten von anderen Programmen nicht unbedingt in einem anderen Editor bearbeiten sollte, selbst wenn man die Moeglichkeit hat, denn man koennte ja irgendwo was kaputt machen. Entsprechend ist der User dann selbst Schuld wenn er sich die Daten verstuemmelt.


----------



## chmee (2. April 2008)

Roma, die Sache ist einfacher als Du denkst. Du nimmst ein Verschlüsselungsverfahren und baust es vor dem Schreiben ein, und nach dem Lesen der Datei wird wieder dechiffriert.

Also, alle Daten die Du schreiben möchtest gehen zB durch diesen Filter :
Verschlüsselt = 255-ASC(Buchstabe)

Beim Lesen umgekehrt :
Entschlüsselt$ = CHR(255 - Verschlüsselt)

Das ist eine SEHR einfache Version, und wenn Jemand interessiert ist, bedarf es nur ein wenig Grips, jenes zu entschlüsseln. Mit Sicherheit gibt es dafür schon Codesnippets, Module und Bibliotheken, die das abnehmen.

Such mal nach *Verschlüsselung VB* Hier oder bei 

zB
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/268655-vb-caesar-verschluesselung.html
http://www.vbarchiv.net/tipps/details.php?id=1351
http://vb-tec.de/strcode.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## AstvomBaum (19. Juli 2009)

ähm für mich stellt sich erstmal die frage der verwendeten Sprache, mit der API einfach eine zwischendatei erstellen, und dieser "zeichensalat" ist keiner, er wird nur umgewandelt, wenn due wirklich ein eigenes format willst, musst du das entwickeln, das sind foraatierungsanweisungen etc. die leute die das geschrieben haben verstehen jedes zeichen davon...


----------



## chmee (19. Juli 2009)

> ..nicht einfach in Textdokument..


Hm, halte ich für eine anständige Sache in den jetzigen Zeiten, aber gefordert ist das nicht. Von mir aus könnte er in jene Datei auch einen Zeichensalat reinschreiben, diesen kodieren. Zumindest hätte der Ersteller einen gewissen Schutz vor Import/Weiterverarbeitungsmöglichkeiten.

Du fo(ö)rderst die Mensch-Maschine-Kommunikation. Lesbare Daten.
Sind imho nicht immer ein Wunsch und auch per se nicht nötig.

mfg chmee


----------

